

Got Game Releases In-Game Browser  - cport1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/20/gotgame-releases-integrated-web-browser-for-games-watch-hulu-as-you-get-1337/
Browse the internet utilizing a transparent overlay in virtually any PC game!
======
bprater
Speaking of Warcraft, most of the people I knew who played, did it in Windowed
mode.

All to often, you needed to reference WowHead.com and after you alt-tabbed
back in, you'd come back to find your dead little corpsed ganked by the damn
Horde.

------
dmix
Of course the screenshot on the site is of World of Warcraft. Early adopters
anyone?

------
DarkShikari
_allowing users to swap between their game and the web with a single hotkey._

Alt-tab, anyone?

~~~
tsally
This is clearly more convenient, especially for the average user.

Of course, everyone should already be playing their games in a window via
Wine. :-p

